# Cheapest most effective fallout remover?



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

C'mon guys, need to stock up! 

Any good deals kicking about?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bilt hamber is prob the One to go for on the price:effectiveness ratio

We get 10% off and awesome service from shop n shine 

Or car Chem, not sure if they have the decent deal on atm tho


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ultimate finish do 5l of korrosol with free delivery for £53, I'm planning on jumping on that this week unless it's available anywhere for less?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> Ultimate finish do 5l of korrosol with free delivery for £53, I'm planning on jumping on that this week unless it's available anywhere for less?


Same at shop n shine but 10% off = £5.30 and they give much better service than uf


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Same at shop n shine but 10% off = £5.30 and they give much better service than uf


Sweet, I'll have a look over there, cheers


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Have a look at liquid elements dust cracker. No need for a discount. Very cheap and highly effective!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

KKD ferrum if its the best value fall out remover you want that is as good as any. Smells terrible though but only 30 odd quid for 5L.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> KKD ferrum if its the best value fall out remover you want that is as good as any. Smells terrible though but only 30 odd quid for 5L.


That's a stonking good price. Thanks! If it's anything like their tar remover it'll be a beast!

I usually get either BH Korrosol, carchem revolt or angelwax revelation which have all been about £13 for a litre at time of ordering


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

What about Autosmart Fallout Remover, doesn't have the colour change so keeps the cost down.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4540215


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ghorrocks said:


> What about Autosmart Fallout Remover, doesn't have the colour change so keeps the cost down.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4540215


It's fully ****

That's why


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Kimo said:


> It's fully ****
> 
> That's why


That sort of talk will have a fan boy on your doorstep with a spray bottle of alishine in hand!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Ghorrocks said:


> What about Autosmart Fallout Remover, doesn't have the colour change so keeps the cost down.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4540215


And incidentally, the colour change isn't just an added gimmick, it is what does the work with colour change products. No color change, no working! AS Fallout is totally different, based on acid based technology which is older than detailing itself.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I was asking steve at car chem if he was planning a revolt gb offer he said keep an eye so might be worth a little lobbying and watching. I need to stock upto, only thing I need really now can then hunker down in the man cave and see out the nuclear holocaust before I run out of most kit.

Slight aside I once watched a show demonstrating how survivalists plan for such events. Does anyone have any carnauba along with a Gloc 9 mm and $10,000 under their dog kennel.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

KKD showing as limited stock to only 400l. Why's that then? Bit odd. I'll go through 5l in a few months looking after both white cars!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

try here
http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co....ail-ferrum-fallout-remover?variant=5775699267
or
http://www.dccarcare.co.uk/the-stor...itstart=0&option=com_virtuemart&view=category


----------

